# Koningin Juliana



## Bob S

Training ship *KONINGIN JULIANA * operated by Vissiaij School, Urk seen in the West India Dock during September 1998.

Does anyone know her history? ex trawler!


----------



## Doug Rogers

Good picture but sorry cant help with history I think your surmise may well be right, looks like a conversion from something like that anyway.
Doug


----------



## Jan Hendrik

It is a training vessel originated in The Netherlands, but do not know the history. Named after the ex queen.

Another pic at : http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=55163


Visserij School means : Fishing school


----------



## cor

Hello Bob

I shall give you a adres of a site who have more pictures of that ship www.scheveningen-haven.nl/index.htm and ask them, or go to www.visserij-museum.nl and mail them.
I think you can find it out they no that ship.

But I think its no more a training vessel

If you interested on fishing vessels you can look at my site
and see the fishing vessels I have sail on
http://home.tiscali.nl/corboer

greetings Cor Boer


----------



## Bob S

Thanks Cor, I will check these sites out

Cheers

bob


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Robert,

Here some links, as she now is a traineeship for youngsters that need more education,instead being send to jail, while committed crimes and will be trained as cook/carpenter/wenders/fisherman

http://members.lycos.nl/KOFS/Schepen/koningin_juliana.htm

http://www.scheveningen-haven.nl/info/overschepen/koningin%20juliana.htm

http://www.shipdata.nl/index.php?mode=shipthumb&Schip=3598

Name:*Koningin Juliana* IMO No:*7420974*Ex: Built:*1976*Type:*Fishing* Status:*In Service*SubType:*Trawler* Flag:*Netherlands*DWT:*52* Draft:*0.00* Builder:*Sleephelling Maatschappij Sche*GT:*493* LOA:*47.60* Owner:*Vakopleiding Transport & Logis*NT:*100* Beam:*9.82* Speed/Cons:*12.00/-*Class:*BV* Depth:*6.45* Engine Type:*De Industrie*


----------



## cor

*trawler*

Hello Bob again

I think that the Koningin Juliana now sails whit jong boys who have involt whit the judge.
If you go to www.den-engh.nl/pages/koninginjuliana.html
thats where the ship now sails on.

But I think you better can ask the museum in Vlaardingen
because thats the national Fishing museum.

Greetings Cor Boer Papendrecht Holland


----------



## cor

Hello Bob

If you go to www.shipdata.nl/index and after that you see the index page and up on the right you see a search link
go to then you see the name scheepsnaam here you type in
koningin juliana and enter and you see the ship is built in 1975 and so on

Greetings Cor Boer


----------



## stuurcadeautje

*school training vessel koningin juliana*

The vessel was originally built as a fishery school training ship. (Stern trawler for pelagic fishing and trawling) until the mid eighties it was used as a pure fishery schoolship. when the schoolship Prinses Margriet was decomisioned the koningin juliana was also used as a trainingship for the dutch seafaring schools. 
I sailed on her twice. once in 99 en once in 2000 think I stil have some pictures will try and find them in my archive.
After years and years of sailing as a training (cadet) ship the foundation whom operated the vessel didn't had the funds to maintain the vessel anymore. so it was sold. As far as I now it has been sold to youthwork
a semi goverment institution who works with youngsters who are hard to handle. By putting a group of young problemmakers on board guided by a crew of social workers the youngsters are trained in controling and improving themselves
by the way look at this link for the site of youthwork. Sory its in dutch only: http://www.den-engh.nl/pages/maritiemkoninginjuliana.html

gr niels


----------

